# udev filesystem size

## menschmeier

Hi,

just for curiosity.

A df -h shows on my system that udev reserves 1GB on my hd.

 *Quote:*   

> # df -h
> 
> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
> 
> udev                 1002M  2.7M  999M   1% /dev
> ...

 

How can this be configured, or this there no need for? I didn't find anything on http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

Is there a relation between /dev and and the shared memory /dev/shm?

menschmeier

----------

## JeliJami

you can reduce the size of the /dev/shm as in can I resize the tmpfs /dev/shm?

whether this is possible for udev, i don't know

----------

## menschmeier

Hi davjel,

it works. But it seems to be futile because real memory on the hd is not occupied. But good to know.   :Very Happy: 

Probably it will be the same with udev fs.

Thanx

menschmeier

----------

## x22

Gentoo's /dev uses tmpfs which is a temporary RAM/swap based file system (uses no block device as normal file systems) and it only uses that how much is really needed for files. 

/dev/shm is tmpfs, too, but it is used for different purpose.

----------

